# Fishing Report 7/10/10



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Took my Nephews out of Destin for a little fun catch and release fishing. We caught bonito, red snapper, gags, red grouper, trigger, pink porgies and silver porgies. I hooked up a pink on one spot and got pinned to the gunnels, must have been a jewfish because I got spanked big time. Unfortunately with all the mess they are pumping into the Gulf I will not be going back out. Between the oil and the dispersant it will be a miracle if any thing lives in or around the Gulf.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

did you see oil in the destin area? how far out were you?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Considering that you had a hot bite on almost everything that swims inshore, it don't seem like the oil or chemicals have affected the fish very much. I'm heading out there tomorrow to see if something will bend a pole. Testing on local sea food says it's safe for consumption so I'm going to practice some catch and eat.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Realtor said:


> did you see oil in the destin area? how far out were you?


 
No I didn't see a drop of oil, the water was pretty but the sea life for this time of year was way way off. Very few bonito, zero turtles,dolphin and bait was scarse..


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Kim said:


> Considering that you had a hot bite on almost everything that swims inshore, it don't seem like the oil or chemicals have affected the fish very much. I'm heading out there tomorrow to see if something will bend a pole. Testing on local sea food says it's safe for consumption so I'm going to practice some catch and eat.


 
You have to do what you have to do.





 
*
*


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Congratulations Lobsterman. I'm glad someone can get em. Your outlook sounds grim but your report sounds good. Maybe things will be allright. Thank's for the report.


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

I fished out of Destin Thursday and Friday, ran west down towards Navarre. Fished public spots and caught a 5 man limit of red snappers on Thursday and a 6 man limit of snappers on Friday. We also caught some triggers, lane snappers, bonitos, 2 king fish and had a beautiful 5 ft tiger shark cruising around the boat. Also came up on a broken weed line in 70 ft between Navarre and Destin that had tons of schoolie dolphins on it. Another friend fished next to us on Friday and they caught their 5 man limit of snaps. The fish are out there. Never saw a drop of oil. My suggestion is if the weather is good, you should go, and fish while we can. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

I fished the Okaloosa pier today, and saw tons of life. Seems right on par with this time of year to me. I saw lots of tarpoon... a few lookers, bait, mackerels, bonita, and small sharks, and I lost a 35# cobia off a ray. Everything looked healthy to me.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Glad y'all had a great time! Grats! And thanks for the video!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> We caught bonito, red snapper, gags, red grouper, trigger, pink porgies and silver porgies.


Pretty work on your catch George. :thumbup:

Sorry you didn't get to at least see the big one.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad you were able to go and thanks for the post!!!


----------

